# really confused please help



## puppyskin (Feb 21, 2010)

been suffering with anxiety and depression and intense dp for about 2 months im really struggling with the concept of life and how pointless it feels even simple things like tv programs,,,,well everything really it feels like ive just been born everyday idont understand anything even questioning if im ill or not is this part of the process or insanity really confused the only reason i do things is autopilot i think,not even sure if im on the right forum,i live alone and it can be really frightening bewildering and surreal i dont even feel rock bottom cos i feel i could get worse.please help.


----------



## Katezorz (Jan 10, 2010)

How are you confused?


----------



## puppyskin (Feb 21, 2010)

Katezorz said:


> How are you confused?


if this is normal to think this way.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

puppyskin said:


> if this is normal to think this way.


Yes, it is normal. Very typical for dp. Let me just tell you something. You are NOT ill. You do not have an illness. You are not sick. Dp is not a disease. It is not incurable, you are not going to be this way for the rest of your life. I made the mistake of digging myself into that pit and it left me paralyzed. I couldn't eat, couldn't shower, couldn't get out of bed. Seriously wanted to kill myself. Some days I couldn't even talk because the dp sensations were so bad. Then I read this post and it changed how I see dp. Please read it and pay special attention to what she says about dp NOT being a sickness. I think this will help you so so much! http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/18932-feeling-90-better-after-4-years-heres-how/


----------



## puppyskin (Feb 21, 2010)

thankyou for that,it still feels im the only person in the world who has this,is that common too? i felt this way after bad lsd nearly 20 yrs ago but only lasted 8 hours but i didnt get all the bizzare questioning.


----------



## Matijaš123 (Jan 20, 2010)

puppyskin said:


> been suffering with anxiety and depression and intense dp for about 2 months im really struggling with the concept of life and how pointless it feels even simple things like tv programs,,,,well everything really it feels like ive just been born everyday idont understand anything even questioning if im ill or not is this part of the process or insanity really confused the only reason i do things is autopilot i think,not even sure if im on the right forum,i live alone and it can be really frightening bewildering and surreal i dont even feel rock bottom cos i feel i could get worse.please help.


me too...it is a realy bad mix for living and i have feeling like i dont understand nothing (like born everyday)
for me help when i remember how this shit all begin ...(DP,DR etc.)& (Symptoms) and i tell my self this is DP and DR with anxiety , Derpersion . SO i dont fight i distract my thoughts with something else ... Now i have hard time to remember how i was felt before all of this ... And more hard to explane how i feel now


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

Man, DP has sucked ALL meaning of life out of me. It sucks when I think how if I never got ill that I would've lived my life without ever having to experience all these odd thoughts. Life isn't even comfortable right now. It's more like a chore.


----------



## no3one (Feb 23, 2010)

I can relate to that, but let me ask you...are you confused about everything? About how the world works? About people and how social things work? About your place in the universe and your role in it? The relationships between things? Do you guys/gals know you are real and there's a world outside of you but you feel like only a part of you is play acting your way through things? Like someone said fake. Do you every once and a while get pissed off and franticky about trying to understand and you just don't? To have someone see you and help you understand? I fight for understanding, from myself and others, for a while but then reality kicks me in the head when things don't work out that way. And then I let the numbness back.


----------

